
The Happy-Go-Lucky Jewish Group That Connects Trump and Putin - jnordwick
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/04/the-happy-go-lucky-jewish-group-that-connects-trump-and-putin-215007
======
jnordwick
Better title from one of the r/Judaism posters:

The Politicos of the Elder Chabad

This article is crazy, and sometimes I think craziness needs to be exposed.
Anti-semitism sits on both sides of the isle.

~~~
akoster
I agree. Just because two people may both come from a similar religious
denomination or donate to the same organization does not mean that
organization is privy to potentially nefarious collaboration among parties. In
addition, I agree this article appears to draw a conclusion that Chabad-
Lubavitch is the nexus of a Trump-Russia connection, but fails to prove
anything other than both Trump's family and many with potential ties to Putin
all independently support the organization. It is also worth noting that the
late Lubavitcher rabbi, Menachem Mendel Schneerson, promoted the opening of
synagogues to support the diaspora of Jews where they live. In many places, a
Chabad synagogue may be the only Jewish organization for miles, and especially
in places like Russia. Today, they form the backbone of synagogues in Russia
due to them daring to support Judaism dating back to underground work during
the Soviet era. For this reason, Chabad is the movement many Russian Jews
choose to support.

~~~
jnordwick
Given Chabad's goals of reconnecting Jews and helping converts in Jewish
families, of course they are going to be very large in Russia and the US. Add
in Ivanka's conversion, and we should expect there to be many ties.

The article has that Jews Run the World Through Secret Organizations smell.

~~~
akoster
>The article has that Jews Run the World Through Secret Organizations smell.

Exactly, and I don't like it! I too was quite surprised it came from politico
of all sources.

Similar comments on the article here:
[https://thefederalist.com/2017/04/10/needs-alt-right-
conspir...](https://thefederalist.com/2017/04/10/needs-alt-right-conspiracy-
theories-jews-politico/)

~~~
jnordwick
That's funny: "referring to the group as 'The Chabad'"

That sounds so much more evil actually. "What kind of people were you with
Friday night?!" "OK OK... with The Chabad. I admit it." "I rest my case, Your
Honor."

